# Whole Hog



## squealin_bob (May 4, 2011)

I just got a 200 lb pig currently at the slaughter house.  I am having it scalded scraped and the head left on.  I have never cooked a whole hog.  I am thinking of stuffing it with something, not sure what yet.  Also on the outside should I leave the skin expsed or wrap the whole pig in cheesecloth?  I built a pit from cinder blocks with a steel plate to cover it. 








I used a piece of hog paneling for the grate.  The rows of block in the center are to keep the heat from directly hitting the ribs.













I went four blocks high with the grate being two blocks high

I used Oak to do a pre burn and season the pit.


----------



## shooter1 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, thats a big pit! We used to do them this way but haven't used a block pit in a long time. We don't do pigs over 65-70 lbs anymore so we use a Caja China. I got tired of building and taking down the pit every year and its easier on me in the Caja China and the results are always the same. We never used rows of block in the center just built the fire around the edges of the pit basically cooking over indirect heat. I'll be interested to see how this works out for you. We never wrapped in cheesecloth or stuffed it with anything so I can't help there. Cowgirl should be able to give you some advice as she's cooked her share on block pits.

Good Luck and would love to see pics on how it goes!


----------



## squealin_bob (May 4, 2011)

Its a 6x6 pit.  Used 76 blocks.  This is my first time using a pit like this.  I've always had trailer smokers.  Yea credit goes to cowgirl.  I used her pics and and added the center blocks.


----------



## cowgirl (May 4, 2011)

Interesting Bob!

I put the heat under the shoulders and hams (head and tail ends) ...not in the center. The rib section needs no hot coals..(gues you aleady knew that.) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Also I don't use cheesecloth..... just inject the hams and shoulders, sometimes lay bacon on the back loin to keep it moist.....and I like to mop the hog. :)

I like to rub the skin-on pigs with a bit of oil too and season. salt and pepper are hard to beat but dry rubs work well too.

Drip pans help keep the drippings under control.  so do foil dams lol... the drippings can definately flair up catching the pig of fire if not careful.

Don't ask how I know. lolol

Good luck!

You're making me hungry!!!


----------



## scvinegarpepper (May 4, 2011)

Bob, I've done my fair share of whole hogs. Granted, we do 'em a little different down here in the dirty south (Carolina), but I'll answer what I can. I've never stuffed a pig with anything, so I can't speak to that. When I do them, I just split 'em in half and lay 'em out. If I have time, I'll rub down the whole pig on the outside (skin) with butter. This gives the skin a nice golden crisp. Some people like to eat the skin. To each, his own. Regardless, I don't think it's necessary to mess with wrapping it in cheesecloth. However, someone else with more knowledge on it may chime in with a better response. Don't forget the QV! Cheers.

-TB


----------



## squealin_bob (May 5, 2011)

Ok So its best then to leave it laying open?  Also what do yall suggest for injections?   i've got over a 100 people coming to this shin dig now lol.  Going to pick it up form the slaughter house tommorrow evening and pack it in ice.  Should i allow it to marinade?  I was thinking of either a mop or a spray.  Not sure on the mop but I was thinking of a apple cider spray and maybe beer mixture for my spray if I do that.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 5, 2011)

This is cool. I can't wait to see this!


----------



## hogsmoker (May 5, 2011)

Bob my father and I have been doin whole hogs for about 15 yrs! usually around the 200-250 range. all we ever do is have them split down the spine, rub down with butter/salt/pepper/and cayenne. and then it is fire away! never heard of covering with any thing or stuffing them.


----------



## roller (May 5, 2011)

Good Luck this scares me. 100 people coming and its your first one....


----------



## alelover (May 5, 2011)

Dumb question for ya. Is the pig going to be on the lower grate right near the fire set on top of the pit? It looks like it will be too hot down in the pit.


----------



## boykjo (May 5, 2011)

I also done many pigs and I have to say you have one big dang pig....200 lbs....Wow, the largest pig i did was 135 lbs... Some great information from every one. like they said skin side down.  With a pig cooker I cook at 225 to 275. Don't know how you can control heat in the pit and temp around the hog but I wouldn't worry too much about it just keep pit temp between 225 and 275 and you'll do fine. remember it a large pig so give yourself enough time. Usually a normal size pig is 6 to 8 hrs depending on size so I would be looking at around ten hrs for a 200 lb pig. wouldn't want 100 people standing around with nothing to eat except side dishes.... Oh and don't forget the qveiw and don't throw the skin away. When the skin is left, throw it back on the grate and crank up the heat.  It makes some great cracklin... My favorite.... Yum.....

Good luck and we'll be waiting


----------



## rbranstner (May 5, 2011)

I can't wait to see more pictures. I would really love to try this one day.


----------



## irie (May 5, 2011)

I cannot wait to see how this turns out! It looks like your off to a good start, Good luck!


----------



## pperkins (Jun 21, 2011)

Can't wait to see the pics, whole pig is my favorite food group! That's an impressive piece of equipment you built there!

-Perry

Author
La Caja China Cooking
La Caja China World
MEAT FIRE GOOD
www.burninloveblog.com


----------



## alaskanbear (Jun 21, 2011)

OMG  PORK FAT RULESSSSSSS!!!


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## boykjo (Jun 22, 2011)

raptor700 said:


>




Dont worry rap..... If you dont get some here I am supposed to do a whole hog on the 4th of july for someone..............will be some bearveiw involved too.....


----------



## sunman76 (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## shooter1 (Jun 22, 2011)

You know a bunch of people gave really good advice to Sqealin Bob and then he leaves us hangin like this. Come on Bob show us some love, we want to hear and see how it came out good or bad. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bob?


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 22, 2012)

Have not done a hog in a pit like that. Waiting to see results.


----------



## timleo (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm sure that pig is long gone...


----------



## rubbin butts (Aug 22, 2012)

*Must not have gone well, this was posted over a year ago and he has not been on the forum since. Those 100 people may have been real hungry.*


----------



## boykjo (Aug 22, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing today when I was going over the whole hog posts


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 22, 2012)

LOL!!!!

It popped up on my email I get every day. I looked at it on my phone. Guess I need to zoom in the next time...... :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie walker (Aug 23, 2012)

Alot of people have been waiting! This thread is over a year old!  LOL!!


----------



## rubbin butts (Aug 23, 2012)

Johnnie Walker said:


> Alot of people have been waiting! This thread is over a year old!  LOL!!


*Look 3 posts above yours. That's what we were talking about.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## johnnie walker (Aug 25, 2012)

Rubbin Butts said:


> *Look 3 posts above yours. That's what we were talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw that after I posted. I'm a little slow sometimes.


----------

